
Exposed Webcam Viewer - taintlove
http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/
======
bajsejohannes
Huh. Today I learned about Content-Type "multipart/x-mixed-replace". The
webcam images are jpegs that are continously replaced by the server in the
same HTTP response. It's the smoothest live webcam transmission I've seen so
far.

Relevant headers:

    
    
            HTTP/1.1 200 OK
    	Connection: close
    	Content-Type: multipart/x-mixed-replace; boundary=--myboundary
    	Content-Length: 99999999
    	Cache-control: no-cache, must revalidate
    

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIME#Mixed-Replace>

~~~
samholmes
It's not so smooth for me. :(

------
pointernil
What an ingenious understanding of security ;)
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=4323>

~~~
DanBC
Schneier has, from 2006, people pointing webcams at securid tokens!!

([http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/12/how_to_negate_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/12/how_to_negate_t.html))

Here's a Stackoverflow question from someone who is expected to OCR the webcam
so they can programatically use the securid token
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1983879/ocr-an-rsa-key-
fo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1983879/ocr-an-rsa-key-fob-security-
token))

And here's a really nice write up, with perl, about OCRing securid tokens.
(<http://perlmeister.com/lme/prod-0706.pdf>)

(<http://www.staton.us/electronics/web_cam_otp/index.html>)

I saw the link you posted. I laughed! it was funny. Then I searched, and a
whole bunch of people do it.

------
jere
Neat. Raleigh, NC was on the first page and I think I remember that exact
camera. We used to post webcam feeds when I was an undergrad at NC State. In
fact, this one time was pretty amusing (and there's a long story associated
with it): [http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/120_540487511649_...](http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/120_540487511649_4904_n.jpg) [http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/112_540487222229_...](http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/112_540487222229_2862_n.jpg)

~~~
martindale
It's on the first page for me too. What's the story? I live and work here in
the area.

~~~
jere
tldr: I wrote a JavaScript "virus" for our school's (unofficial) message
board. I was banned for years. In a thread about that webcam, I made the above
facetious apology.

Longer version: premium users of The Wolf Web were granted full
html/javascript abilities. I probably never would have bothered to become
premium, except every year the site hosted an Egg Hunt, which involves staying
online as long as you can during a 24 hour period to claim "eggs" that are
randomly assigned to you. The person who gets the most eggs wins premium
status for a year. Two friends and I decided to win the competition by working
in shifts and we indeed won. The fact that there were veteran users, some with
over 50k posts, and we won with a new alias just added insult to injury.

While playing around with my newfound html abilities, I realized that I could
write an auto-submitting form; I decided to write a virus. It was totally
ugly; for technical reasons related to the payload, I wrote the entire thing
on one line, used the shortest variable names possible, and it was pretty much
untested. The way it worked is, when a premium user clicked on a thread with
the payload, they would automatically submit a new thread with the payload
included. I'm still proud of one feature: it would pull recent thread titles,
so they would appear to be legitimate threads that had been bumped. I call it
a virus, but it didn't do much besides spread for a few days before they
disabled it. Anyway, all of my accounts were promptly banned. Somehow, I used
some social engineering to convince an admin who had been away to unban me. It
worked, but I never used the account.

Scheming, virus writing, social engineering. Definitely one of my finer
moments. I documented some of the events here:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511920914339.213059...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.511920914339.2130592.11801395&type=1&l=ec481181b5)

------
fcoury
Hospital bed with a dummy patient -
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=1176>
<http://128.175.94.76/image>

Edit: also, weird building in NL -
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=18641>

~~~
dennis2005
That wierd building is "De Oldehove", an unfinished church tower. It leans
more than the tower of Pisa in Italy.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldehove_(tower)>

------
ed56
There's a spider in front of this one.
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=22466>

~~~
kyberias
It's gone.

~~~
martin_
It's back!

------
bsnape
This looks fun: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=35941>

Baseball: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=35918>

Some sort of dog kennel: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36541>

Kid and dad playing video games:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=35548>

Cockroach cam: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=24313>

------
dubfan
A zoo in Miyazaki, Japan:

Llamas or alpacas? <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=19208>

Flamingos: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=23564>

Monkeys: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=20433>

Giraffes, zebras, ostriches:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=19583>

Waterfowl: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=22596>

------
ctz
I just watched two people enter their PINs at a Domino's Pizza somewhere in
London. The camera in question has historic playback, too.

WTF.

~~~
drippingfist
Yeah. I wonder where that is. At first I thought it was actually in the City
of London.

------
leot
This is beautiful: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=19292>

Ironic/meta: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=34942>

------
georgemcbay
Sun Microsystems still representing at UCSD:

<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=34899>

~~~
hkmurakami
Gosh I remember walking around my college campus one day and coming across
some random computer cluster in the CS building, hopped onto one of the
machines (that said "Sun Microsystems" embossed somewhere one it), proceeding
to be utterly confused by the KDE applications and interface. (I was purely a
Win user back then)

I'm now typing this post from an Ubuntu box that I built last week. I guess
I've progressed a little bit ;)

~~~
james2vegas
s/KDE/CDE/ ?

------
fla
Rack monitoring <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=37156>

Edit: some other findings

Mouses : <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36548>

Caltech Submillimeter Observatory:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36447>

Stange machine (any idea what it is?) :
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36900>

~~~
jeroen94704
It says ANLEMC-Titan. Googling for ANLEMC reveals it has to do with
telepresence microscopy. That leads me to believe that machine may be a FEI
Company Titan electron microscope:

[http://www.fei.com/products/transmission-electron-
microscope...](http://www.fei.com/products/transmission-electron-
microscopes/titan.aspx)

------
wluu
Network rack, South Korea - <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=3070>

Chickens, South Korea - <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=33410>

It's kinda weird, I'm just pressing "random" and seeing what comes up.

There seems to be more than a few that are "street" views, which gives you
view of certain cities. So that's kinda interesting.

~~~
alex_doom
Someone's house ... or porn set
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=2600>

------
zwegner
I guess this one is playing a joke on us? It's a feed of what looks like some
old Japanese movie: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=27115>

~~~
hkmurakami
Hmm my best guess is that it's Chinese.

~~~
zwegner
Well, my ability to differentiate the two is admittedly rather limited (though
I hope more accurate than a coin flip), so you might be right. On the other
hand, it could've been a different movie by the time you saw it.

~~~
solistice
Taiwanese -> Complicated Letters Chinese -> Less complicated letters Japanese
-> Rounder letters. Just a rule of thumb. The modern chinese letters are a
simplified version of those taiwan still uses, and describe entire words.
Whilst Chinese is looks more stroked, Japanese looks a little more organic,
even though yes, unless you know either of them, they're still hard to
differentiate.

------
brentm
This just reminds me of the start to a terrible movie. I feel like I am going
to see something bad happen.

~~~
pilgrim689
It (publically available cameras) actually is the basis of a French thriller
released in 2011 called "Aux yeux de tous"... pretty good movie!

------
jacquesm
The popularity of snooping on other people's lives will never cease to amaze
me. Some of the sentiment in this thread is what has powered ww.com for 15
years now, and I _still_ don't get it.

I'm not complaining though :)

~~~
marshray
Most of these cameras appear to have been set up for an organization to look
at itself, or for customers to look at their own stuff. I haven't come across
any that appear to have been set up with creepy creeper intent.

Yet the aggregate effect of all these inexpensive cameras is categorically
different than that of any single camera alone. Today these are crappy lo-res
cameras, but as bandwidth costs decrease these will become supplanted by high
res cameras that can count the pores on your skin and recognition systems that
do just that.

Welcome to the future, courtesy of those who are not complaining.

------
iriche
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=5577>

Ironic

~~~
mrtksn
this is one boring job. the guy does weird things from time to time.

------
em05
Once i wrote SurveillanceSaver. A screensaver with random webcam streams.
Eventually Google blocked searching for cameras and people recognized their
cameras are unprotected. <http://i.document.m05.de/?page_id=438>

This is the web service behind it. Unfortunately the list is not up to date
anymore. <https://code.google.com/p/public-viewpoints>

------
newman314
Inside a datacenter cage complete with Exadata.

<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=7779>

Yeah, that's good security right there.

MOAR:

Dead bird?? <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=7972>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Bird's feathers are moving slightly, seems to be alive to me, unless there's a
fierce wind or something.

~~~
xsc
just moved his head

~~~
chocolate_
Yep. Bird started voluntarily moving. I was getting concerned.

~~~
sanarothe
Concerned for the bird, or concerned that someone had a webcam stream of a
dead bird? :)

------
Linkd
Oh wow.. <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36767> This one is from
what looks like someones living room a few minutes away from me. Where are
these precise coordinates coming from?

------
aleksandrm
Anyone know what this might be? Looks like some kind of boats in a pond with
solar panels in them? <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=11>

------
cygwin98
For those are curious about how the guy found all these webcams. Here is the
answer from his FAQ:

 _Various techniques. A lot of cameras can be found using Google if you know
which search string to use (and you have a lot of patience). I also used
Shodan (a search engine created by John Matherly) to get a large number of
potential webcam feeds. If you've never heard of Shodan before, I recommend
watching these videos by Dan Tentler. Whilst I'm hat-tipping people, I should
also give a shout-out to the /r/controllablewebcams community on reddit who
helped promote this viewer._

------
anewaccount
Eeep. A day care:
[http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=city%3A%22Key%20We...](http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=city%3A%22Key%20West%22)

------
wingspan
Looks like Windows 98 fed directly into a cam:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=27279>

~~~
miahi
Looks like a monitor for a Philips CM Electron Microscope.

~~~
omarali
<http://146.139.72.72/axis-cgi/mjpg/video.cgi?camera=2>

------
PebblesRox
Here's a nice relaxing swimming pool:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36877>

------
sthomas1618
Wow, this is both terrifying and fascinating. The FAQ mentioned viewing these
is a legal grey area. Anybody know about the legality of this in the United
States?

------
cuppy
Child labor in vietnam? <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=20200>

~~~
marshray
Looks to me like a retail shop for baby supplies. Unless that lady is picking
out diapers and a brightly colored uniform for their new employee. :-)

------
mkosler
I think I saw a shark in this one:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=24248>

Looks like a model train set:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=18939>

------
hello_newman
This is cool, but really creepy at the same time. I guess some people don't
really consider the ramifications of putting a webcam online.

Side note, a horse and her baby!
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=7392>

------
bliker
somebody will soon discover some murder or something

------
C1D
This is amazing but also sad at the same time. Its amazing that people don't
realize what connecting something to the internet means but sad because I've
found some webcams inside peoples homes, I won't post the URLs for their own
safety/privacy.

------
kintamanimatt
One person has an exposed webcam in what appears to be their bedroom!
[http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=city%3A%22San+Fran...](http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=city%3A%22San+Francisco%22)

~~~
DouweM
They're not the only ones: <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=4697>
And their living room where they're currently watching TV:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=4692>

Damn, this is creepy.

~~~
mech4bg
The bedroom one is labeled "Sleep Camera" in dutch...

I wonder if it's on purpose?

~~~
jk4930
Kamer means room. The slaapkamer then is the bedroom. The other one
("Woonkamer") is the living room.

~~~
mech4bg
Ah of course, I thought it was truncated. Using my German to translate Dutch,
not always successful :) Love the similarities, "Kammer" means "compartment"
or "small room" in German.

------
yoran
Does anyone know how these open streaming webcams are detected? Do they stream
on a particular port? By the way, this is really creepy and the people having
those webcams should at least be aware of it.

------
russomi
Jamaica - 2x3
([http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=country%3AJAM&...](http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=country%3AJAM&cols=2&rows=3))

------
jeroen94704
These people are currently (19:40 CET) having dinner:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=22813>

------
draftable
Im cancelling my sports package now:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/index.php?q=city%3AAlbacete>

------
zwegner
A cat is chilling in front of this one:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=8617>

~~~
chocolate_
When I clicked, there was a dog running all over the place.

~~~
Ovid
Nope. It's a cat again :)

------
duck
Someone keeping an eye on their cars:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=841>

------
pja
Radio Observatory in Cambridge:
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=18311>

~~~
hkmurakami
Darn, now I wish I had visited this place (or just ride by it) when I was a
student there :(

~~~
pja
It's quite a long way out of Cambridge!

[http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=mullard+radio+observatory...](http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=mullard+radio+observatory&hl=en&ll=52.172984,0.066948&spn=0.095907,0.140762&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=12.104955,18.017578&hq=mullard+radio+observatory&t=m&z=13)

Still being used as part of the UK synthetic aperture radio telescope IIRC,
along with Jodrell bank and a few other sites dotted around the UK.

------
knassy
Gun shop in France <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=4432>

------
Ecio78
Remote sensing.. <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=7283>

------
brokentone
Dog training? <http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=24142>

~~~
dubfan
It seems a lot of these places have webcams. I guess it makes sense, if
there's a dogfight or a dog attacks a trainer you'd want some video evidence
of it.

------
gzur
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=5345>

Guy on facebook watching TV

------
mediocregopher
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=181>

A large sharktank in sweden

------
shocks
Firefox Nightly, 23.0a1 (2013-04-13) is crashing a lot for me while I view
these cams.

(I guess that's what I get for using Nightly >.<)

~~~
ladzoppelin
Same thing here with Aurora. Is it crashing for anyone using regular Firefox?

~~~
jk4930
This one (16.0.2) runs fine.

------
idontevenknow
compilation @ <http://interestingwebcams.tumblr.com>

------
looki
This is interesting.. and kinda creepy. I'm having the hardest time finding a
webcam that can be controlled, though.

~~~
justadude
From the train set link, you can start the train from this one
<http://extcam-11.se.axis.com/view/viewer_index.shtml?id=64>

------
darkz
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=36541>

WIN

------
nemothekid
Saw someone I know in a cam that is being broadcasted from my university.
Weird.

------
nazgulnarsil
Panopticon now in open beta.

------
bbayer
that was the interesting one I have seen.
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=82>

------
curiousdannii
Playing guess-the-country on random is fun!

------
tkahn6
This is Virginia Tech... not Haymarket, Virginia.

<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=40>

~~~
dubfan
I'm not sure how it does the geolocation but it doesn't seem to be terribly
accurate in every case. I've seen cameras that claim to be located in inland
locations that are on beaches (like
<http://cryptogasm.com/webcams/webcam.php?id=11495> which the site says is in
a Seattle suburb but is actually on the Oregon coast)

~~~
marshray
Often, geolocation is no better than to the regional ISP.

